# Help finding medium car with roof rails



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

Hi all

Quick bit of background (short version). I have got a 9 year old Ford Kuga, love it, but it needs a fair bit of work in the next 12 months, so it's time to change it. We used to tow a caravan hence the decent size car, but now that we longer do that am looking to downsize a little.

We still go on hols in the UK and drive a fair bit when away and as there are 2 adults and 2 teenage kids we need a car that will fit us and our stuff in.

When not on hols, I work from home, so the car sits on the drive most of the week apart from short school runs.

So ideally looking for a medium size car, such as a Ford Focus, where it's good size for most of the year round, but when we need to go on hols, be able to put a roof box on to flex up to extra room. (love a newer Kuga, but too big for what we now need).

So couple of issues:

1. I have mainly had Ford and do like them, but all the Ford Focuses tend to be a 1.0 Ecosport 125bhp. With 4 people, a roofbox and a boot full, I don't want to be crawling down the road with the engine struggling.

2. The Focus has those plastic trims you have to remove for the roof rails. Sales guy said they are a nightmare to get on/off. The newer Focus doesn't have anything and has a new roof bar where it clamps under the window trim, but looked like metal on metal.

3. Looking around, apart from estate cars I don't really see anything else which has roof rails.

Any pointers appreciated. Looking for 2 year old car, budget around £14k, petrol.

Ta


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

why not get a mondeo estate.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

You'll get a 2 year old Volvo v40 (based on the focus) ive linked below to a 2.0L T2 R-Design.

Get the roof bars on that and youll have plenty of room for your needs

I just found a great car on Auto Trader.
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/advert/201812213420587?atmobcid=soc3

Download the app to find your perfect car.
https://play.google.com/store/apps/...onsumersearch&referrer=utm_source=App%20Share


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

brooklandsracer said:


> why not get a mondeo estate.


Too big for just doing the school run and they all seem to be diesels. For such short trips most of the time, would prefer a smaller petrol car. Cheers!


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

Andyg_TSi said:


> You'll get a 2 year old Volvo v40 (based on the focus) ive linked below to a 2.0L T2 R-Design.
> 
> Get the roof bars on that and youll have plenty of room for your needs
> 
> ...


Thanks Andy. Actually went into a Volvo dealer today and did like that. Boot was smaller/narrower than the Focus, but still a decent amount of room. Didn't see a way to get roof bars on tho as didn't seem to be any connectors on the roof of any sort.

Also don't fully understand the stats on that car. 2.0L engine, but only 122Bhp. That's less that the 1.0 Ecoboost at 125Bhp.

Thanks


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

hawkpie said:


> Thanks Andy. Actually went into a Volvo dealer today and did like that. Boot was smaller/narrower than the Focus, but still a decent amount of room. Didn't see a way to get roof bars on tho as didn't seem to be any connectors on the roof of any sort.
> 
> Also don't fully understand the stats on that car. 2.0L engine, but only 122Bhp. That's less that the 1.0 Ecoboost at 125Bhp.
> 
> Thanks


Think there is a Cross Country version of the V40. Unsure if that comes with roofbars as part of the 'cross counrty' kit...


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

hawkpie said:


> Thanks Andy. Actually went into a Volvo dealer today and did like that. Boot was smaller/narrower than the Focus, but still a decent amount of room. Didn't see a way to get roof bars on tho as didn't seem to be any connectors on the roof of any sort.
> 
> Also don't fully understand the stats on that car. 2.0L engine, but only 122Bhp. That's less that the 1.0 Ecoboost at 125Bhp.
> 
> Thanks


They'll be hidden either under a bit of hinged trim on the roof edge gutter or be hidden behind the rubber seal on doors :thumb:

The V40 is a nice motor.

I think the 2L will be naturally aspirated and well within its capabilities (they also do different outputs of the engine), whereas I think the 1L is turbocharged ?


----------



## iCraig (Aug 9, 2017)

Kia Ceed SW?


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

The Astra has rails, well mine does that’s the previous model but I’m sure the new one is the same. I was looking at a focus when I stumbled across the Astra, mines an SRi so it’s got decent supportive seats and good suspension. Might be worth a look:thumb:


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

Andyblue said:


> They'll be hidden either under a bit of hinged trim on the roof edge gutter or be hidden behind the rubber seal on doors :thumb:
> 
> The V40 is a nice motor.
> 
> I think the 2L will be naturally aspirated and well within its capabilities (they also do different outputs of the engine), whereas I think the 1L is turbocharged ?


Cheers will have a further investigation.


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

iCraig said:


> Kia Ceed SW?


Thanks will have a look


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

Jack R said:


> The Astra has rails, well mine does that's the previous model but I'm sure the new one is the same. I was looking at a focus when I stumbled across the Astra, mines an SRi so it's got decent supportive seats and good suspension. Might be worth a look:thumb:


Thanks Jack. How did you find the Focus compared with the Astra when you were looking?

I have had a couple of Vauxhalls in the past and was never massively impressed. Always found that Ford build quality seemed a lot better.

Cheers


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

hawkpie said:


> Thanks Jack. How did you find the Focus compared with the Astra when you were looking?
> 
> I have had a couple of Vauxhalls in the past and was never massively impressed. Always found that Ford build quality seemed a lot better.
> 
> Cheers


I always been a ford fan, but the Astra just seemed a bit more grown up. Everything in this one has a quality feel to it but it does differ to the standard trim version and I don't think I would of even looked at it if it was of a lesser spec, it handles very well and has just enough power to make it interesting and because of the 1.6 tdi it's free to tax and cheap to run although I think the larger engines would of been much more fun :thumb:


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

I don't have many car suggestions, but I will say don't rule out modern small capacity turbocharged cars, they usually have a surprisingly decent amount of mid range grunt and virtually no lag meaning they feel like a much larger normally aspirated engine from a few years ago.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Just hire a large estate for when you need one.


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

Harry_p said:


> I don't have many car suggestions, but I will say don't rule out modern small capacity turbocharged cars, they usually have a surprisingly decent amount of mid range grunt and virtually no lag meaning they feel like a much larger normally aspirated engine from a few years ago.


Thanks Harry, yeah been reading a bit online and they back up what you have said. Probs need to take one for a decent test drive and up an incline. Thanks


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Mini Countryman or Clubman (estate) - plenty around and the drivetrains are reliable. Some if the interior trim plastics lower down are a bit hard n scratchy but you seem to get that on £40k motors these days too.


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

percymon said:


> Mini Countryman or Clubman (estate) - plenty around and the drivetrains are reliable. Some if the interior trim plastics lower down are a bit hard n scratchy but you seem to get that on £40k motors these days too.


Cheers and funny you should say that as we actually did look at Mini at the weekend. Wife has a Cooper and loves hers so she is keen.

I quite liked the Clubman as it looked just a like a longer Mini and yeah decent space in the boot. But none of them came with roof rails and the sales guy said it was a bit like a unicorn to find one.

Countryman, yep that does come with roof rails, but I wasn't blown away with it. Bit more pricier, but looked a little like a chunky clown car 

Also more expensive.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

hawkpie said:


> Cheers and funny you should say that as we actually did look at Mini at the weekend.......But none of them came with roof rails and the sales guy said it was a bit like a unicorn to find one..


Quick question - what's the requirement / 'need' for roof rails ?


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

Andyblue said:


> Quick question - what's the requirement / 'need' for roof rails ?


Work from home and do school run, so car won't get used too much, so a big car would be futile for general use. However do go on hols a few times a year and lots of weekends away, so do need ability at times to have extra space, hence flexing up with a roof box when we need to.

Ta


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

hawkpie said:


> Work from home and do school run, so car won't get used too much, so a big car would be futile for general use. However do go on hols a few times a year and lots of weekends away, so do need ability at times to have extra space, hence flexing up with a roof box when we need to.
> 
> Ta


Yes, sorry, wasn't meaning why do you need to put a roof box on the car, was more why the requirement / need for actual roof rails, rather than just using "normal" roof bars for the specific car ?


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

Andyblue said:


> Yes, sorry, wasn't meaning why do you need to put a roof box on the car, was more why the requirement / need for actual roof rails, rather than just using "normal" roof bars for the specific car ?


Ah sorry I gotcha.

Not necessarily the rails, more has the car the ability to add them. For the Clubman the sales guy just said there was no ability at all to add roof bars.

For the Focus, it has the black strip where you have to remove each time to get access to the fixings, but that sales chap said they were a buggar to get on and off each time and when he demonstarted, it looked like they would bust after a few goes, so was just a bit apprehensive.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

hawkpie said:


> Cheers and funny you should say that as we actually did look at Mini at the weekend. Wife has a Cooper and loves hers so she is keen.
> 
> I quite liked the Clubman as it looked just a like a longer Mini and yeah decent space in the boot. But none of them came with roof rails and the sales guy said it was a bit like a unicorn to find one.


I guess a lot depends on your budget - the last of the R55 models mostly had them. The newer F54s are mostly without them; although if you visited Stratstone Tyneside then you should have pointed the saleman to the Cooper S they have for sale with roof rails !


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

hawkpie said:


> Ah sorry I gotcha.
> 
> Not necessarily the rails, more has the car the ability to add them. For the Clubman the sales guy just said there was no ability at all to add roof bars.
> 
> For the Focus, it has the black strip where you have to remove each time to get access to the fixings, but that sales chap said they were a buggar to get on and off each time and when he demonstarted, it looked like they would bust after a few goes, so was just a bit apprehensive.


Aah, that makes sense  :thumb:

What about the focus estate ? Quick google - they look to have roof rails...


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

Andyblue said:


> Aah, that makes sense  :thumb:
> 
> What about the focus estate ? Quick google - they look to have roof rails...


Cheers and yep they do and had a look at one the other day. Really good sized boot. Only concern for that one is the 1.0 EcoBoost engine which they all seem to have. Still trying to find out if it's decent powered or if I am going to be crawling once 4 people, a boot full and a roof box are on.


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

percymon said:


> I guess a lot depends on your budget - the last of the R55 models mostly had them. The newer F54s are mostly without them; although if you visited Stratstone Tyneside then you should have pointed the saleman to the Cooper S they have for sale with roof rails !


Yeah he did mention the F and R series to us. They are a bit pricier, but for me just look like a London cab


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

hawkpie said:


> Cheers and yep they do and had a look at one the other day. Really good sized boot. Only concern for that one is the 1.0 EcoBoost engine which they all seem to have. Still trying to find out if it's decent powered or if I am going to be crawling once 4 people, a boot full and a roof box are on.


Could you take one for a test drive with the family (and salesperson), so you've a loaded up car ?

If it was me, this is something I'd be doing in view of your concerns and if the salesperson is all for it, then to me this is a positive and they're not concerned, whereas if they pull their face / bit hesitant etc, I'd be thinking this is because they're trying to "hide" the fact it'll struggle fully loaded up... just my thoughts :thumb:

Good luck with your search :thumb:


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

Andyblue said:


> Could you take one for a test drive with the family (and salesperson), so you've a loaded up car ?
> 
> If it was me, this is something I'd be doing in view of your concerns and if the salesperson is all for it, then to me this is a positive and they're not concerned, whereas if they pull their face / bit hesitant etc, I'd be thinking this is because they're trying to "hide" the fact it'll struggle fully loaded up... just my thoughts :thumb:
> 
> Good luck with your search :thumb:


Thanks Andy, yep will defo do that when I am further down deciding which car is best. Trying to get the kids to come along will be the biggest struggle


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

F54 clubman is much bigger than the R55 (i have one and it has the roof rails) its a 4 seater although there are belts for 5. The F54 is Golf size except it has much more legroom than the golf in the back. Roof bars car be fitted to either model if they don't have roof rails.


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

SteveTDCi said:


> F54 clubman is much bigger than the R55 (i have one and it has the roof rails) its a 4 seater although there are belts for 5. The F54 is Golf size except it has much more legroom than the golf in the back. Roof bars car be fitted to either model if they don't have roof rails.


Cheers for that info Steve.

Yeah I spoke to a chap who I bought my roof box from and he said that you can get roof bars for most cars even if they don't look like they have capability and they can go in the door jams. Cheers!


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Bit of a curve ball, Toyota Auris Sports Tourer.
Lots of choice in engines, known reliable, spacious and not to big.
Roof rails not a problem at all.
Option of hybrid (very good)


----------



## no1chunk (Nov 18, 2012)

Have a look at the new shape peugeot 308 sw in allure or gtline trim the petrol is a 1.2litre 3 cylinder engine coupled to a 6speed box in auto or manual. We have the gtline estate brilliant on fuel and very gutsy on the motorway can keep up with my merc c class kompressor ok. Its got all the toys satnav led headlights bluetooth etc and the 2015 to early 2017 plate is only 30quid a yr to tax. Very big boot and quite square to get alot in and it has roof rails for roof box fitment


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I'd get a petrol Volvo V60. Plenty of space for 4 people and baggage given the size of the boot and you can fit decent roof rails to most Volvos no sweat.

The Mini clubman and countryman are far pricier and look ugly in my view. For the same money you could get a fully loaded V60 with AWD and a stonking petrol engine.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> The Mini clubman and countryman are far pricier and look ugly in my view


No comment on looks but the V60 has a starting price of £32000. That is £12000 more than a Mini Clubman and £8000 more than the Countryman.

Did you mean V60 or V40?


----------



## -Perry- (Mar 6, 2019)

VW TIGUAN MATCH EDITION TDI 2015 - Medium car, plenty of room and has roof rails.

13-16k


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

hawkpie said:


> Ah sorry I gotcha.
> 
> Not necessarily the rails, more has the car the ability to add them. For the Clubman the sales guy just said there was no ability at all to add roof bars.
> 
> For the Focus, it has the black strip where you have to remove each time to get access to the fixings, but that sales chap said they were a buggar to get on and off each time and when he demonstarted, it looked like they would bust after a few goes, so was just a bit apprehensive.


Can you get some spares?


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

Have you had a look at roof rack bars such as those produced by Thule? You don't need Roof Bars for them as they come with fitting kits for your specific vehicle. This would then give you the option of looking at other cars you may prefer that don't necessarily come with them.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

> Cheers and yep they do and had a look at one the other day. Really good sized boot. Only concern for that one is the 1.0 EcoBoost engine which they all seem to have. Still trying to find out if it's decent powered or if I am going to be crawling once 4 people, a boot full and a roof box are on.


I have a 2018 focus estate with the 1.5 182 petrol engine. Had it just over a year and I really like it. It's in no way a big car. Comes with roof rails.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Andy from Sandy said:


> No comment on looks but the V60 has a starting price of £32000. That is £12000 more than a Mini Clubman and £8000 more than the Countryman.
> 
> Did you mean V60 or V40?


Sorry, I missed the part where a brand new car was stated.

You can get a V60 for less than 15K and its only done 20,000 miles. No brainer IMO.


----------



## bense556 (Mar 14, 2017)

In relation to the V40 roof bars, the adaptors sit in the door jam. There is a little hole that the plat of the adaptor slot a tab into, then as you tighten it sits in that. there is a little bit of foam between the adaptor and your paintwork, however this for me is a bit sketchy! Both my dad and brother own V40's and won't have roof bars for this very reason.

I have an X1, which may not be a bad shout. Decent amount of space inside, with roof rails on the car already, so different mounting for the bars. I paid £19k for a 3 year old example with 28K miles on, but a rather high spec. Might be something to consider


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

bense556 said:


> In relation to the V40 roof bars, the adaptors sit in the door jam. There is a little hole that the plat of the adaptor slot a tab into, then as you tighten it sits in that. there is a little bit of foam between the adaptor and your paintwork, however this for me is a bit sketchy! Both my dad and brother own V40's and won't have roof bars for this very reason.
> 
> I have an X1, which may not be a bad shout. Decent amount of space inside, with roof rails on the car already, so different mounting for the bars. I paid £19k for a 3 year old example with 28K miles on, but a rather high spec. Might be something to consider


Me too, it's got a big boot, roomy inside and roof bars. You're looking at second hand though, saying that there are a couple of nice ones on AT in your budget and the face lift is due so those should all drop a bit as well.

Mine is the F38 version and the transverse mounted engine gives a load more room.


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

spyk3d said:


> Have you had a look at roof rack bars such as those produced by Thule? You don't need Roof Bars for them as they come with fitting kits for your specific vehicle. This would then give you the option of looking at other cars you may prefer that don't necessarily come with them.


Cheers, I actually rang up the chap who supplied my roof box (as he also does the rails too) and he mentioned what you have just said.

Said you can get roof rails for nearly all cars so not to worry too much about it.


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

Hi everyone, thanks for all your comments and apologises for not replying to them all.

Had a look around loads of different car online and in person and decided to just got for a Ford Focus in the end. (Hatchback). I've mainly had Fords and liked the spec on the one we got which has a 1.0 EcoBoost, but with 140hbp as opposed to the 125. So hopefully a bit more nip.

Will do us great for general use and then will be able to put roof rails and a box on when we need to.

Thanks again!
Simon


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

> Said you can get roof rails for nearly all cars so not to worry too much about it.


Do you mean roof bars rather than roof rails? You can't fit roof rails to cars that don't have any fixing points. Rails run the length of the cars, bars run across.

Roof bars can fit on gutterless cars, roof rails can't


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

garage_dweller said:


> Do you mean roof bars rather than roof rails? You can't fit roof rails to cars that don't have any fixing points. Rails run the length of the cars, bars run across


Sorry, yes I did mean roof bars


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

Have a look at the Leon Estate (ST) Golf sized, uses golf parts, plenty variety of engines. I've had 9 SEATs now and no major issues. Here's my non estate FR 1.4 petrol with Thule roof bars, box and bike rack.









Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## EGMW (Dec 5, 2016)

hawkpie said:


> Hi all
> 
> Quick bit of background (short version). I have got a 9 year old Ford Kuga, love it, but it needs a fair bit of work in the next 12 months, so it's time to change it. We used to tow a caravan hence the decent size car, but now that we longer do that am looking to downsize a little.
> 
> ...


Thought about buying roof bars for which ever car you choose instead? might make the decision easier / less restrictive? there is a sale on @completemotoring.com. We also use a roof bag instead of box as it folds up nice and isn't as heavy on the car!


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

EGMW said:


> Thought about buying roof bars for which ever car you choose instead? might make the decision easier / less restrictive? there is a sale on @completemotoring.com. We also use a roof bag instead of box as it folds up nice and isn't as heavy on the car!


Cheers! In the end I went for another Kuga which had roof rails (Didn't get it just for the roof rails tho).

But yeah the roof box I have is really a roof bag - Thule 90 Ranger. Goes into a bag which I can pop into the loft after use.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

hawkpie said:


> Cheers! In the end I went for another Kuga which had roof rails (Didn't get it just for the roof rails tho).
> 
> But yeah the roof box I have is really a roof bag - Thule 90 Ranger. Goes into a bag which I can pop into the loft after use.


Oh very good - photos ?


----------



## EGMW (Dec 5, 2016)

This is the one I use, Thule will be a bit smarter looking though!


----------

